# Key fob and anti theft



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rsweepe said:


> but it won't stay locked...


Sounds like you have a second keyfob inside the car. It's trying to prevent you from locking your keys in the car.

If it "sees" two fobs and one "disappears" then it's happy. But if it "sees" only one and it's still inside, it will auto-unlock.


----------



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmmm I bought it from a dealership they only gave me one key fobe...maybe one was left in the car? I'll look inside it. I live in an apartment complex just hate the idea even tho its locked someone can still open the door. Again the alarm goes off but still opens. I can take it back to have it fixed/worked on if it needs to be but figured to try here to try and see if it was just a simple setting..there are some settings in the navigation touch display


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Go inside and hit the button. If the car starts, then there is certainly another fob inside. Needless to say, the theft risk just went up.

I think the car is set to auto-arm itself even if unlocked. That may be why the alarm goes off when you open the door.

Check the usual places, glove box, arm rest (the padded part lifts up), door pockets, under the seats.

If you take the fob you have downstairs, I'll bet you can lock it with the remote. I think it will be happy if it hears you have the other key.


----------



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

Well yeah the fob I have is letting me lock it just its letting me just open the door without any fob next to me which I guess leaves the possibility there's two and one is in it. I'm going to check and search through it now


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wouldn't expect it to allow you to unlock with just the fob that's inside. It might be reacting to the door antennas, so I'd check the door pockets as well as the seats by the front doors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Check under spare tire, perfect spot where people skip looking because it's a slight process.


----------



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

I've searched everywhere in the car, see no other fob. Really sucks because anyone can get into the car even with door locked and system armed.

Wierd spot to put a key fob under the spare tire but I'll take a look anyway. I'm gunna have to bring it back into the dealership. Lol remote keyless entry is confusing me and usually I'm really good at stuff lkke this. 

I tried reading the manual couldn't find anything in it. It said it has a range of up to maybe 65 feet?? But I locked the door, armed the anti theft left the key up in my upstairs apartment went down and the door opened when I pulled the handle.... Frustrating. I know I'm missing something and being an idiot...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rsweepe said:


> It said it has a range of up to maybe 65 feet??


Yes and no. The fob to car range is probably that far. That allows you to remote start and other things. The car to fob range is much, much shorter.

What happens when you push the button on the door is the car sends out a query. If it's answered by a fob that's been programmed with the car, then it will unlock. It should only check via it's outside antennas - which are in the front doors and by the trunk latch. I think the missing fob must be so close to one of those points it's responding to the outside antenna, making the car think it's outside. I don't think the car will unlock if it finds a fob via it's inside antennas, but I've never tested that.

As a wild one, check the ceiling. The Cruze has handles to help people get out of the car. Maybe it's stuck up behind there.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow! That's totally f'd up!! When first reading this, I thought, COOL -a Cruze with push button start..I want one! I wouldn't want to deal with what you're going thru - no patience! I wish you luck with the issue, you're having!


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I installed a killswitch today, in my Cruze. You may benefit from this......just as added security!


----------



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey everyone. It appears I fixed the issue. Was a setting in the configuration menu in the vehicle.

Also I contact at the dealership they had my other key fob. Thanks for everyone's ideas and help, loving the car.


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

Lol as I read through this post i was just thinking yeah the other fobs gotta be in the car. I also have a 2012 LTZ and my remote start wouldnt work at the dealership and it turned out the other fob was in the trunk. But anyways, glad u got it squared away. Thanks for postin yer fix!


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Sooo what was the setting?


----------

